# قوانين المشاركة فى قسم الترانيم



## cobcob (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*قوانين المشاركة فى قسم الترانيم​*

*القسم مخصص للترانيم والالحان والعظات المسيحية الصوتية فقط وما يخصها​*​


 1-    عند اضافة موضوع جديد يجب أن يدل عنوان الموضوع على محتواه (أى أن يُكتب اسم الشريط أو الترنيمة فى عنوان الموضوع)
 2-    لا يسمح بانشاء مواضيع منفصلة لطلب ترنيمة أو شريط، حيث أن القسم به موضوع مخصص لطلبات الترانيم (وسيتم اغلاق أى موضوع منفصل به طلب ولن يلتفت للطلب الموجود به)
 3-    المواضيع المكررة (الموجودة سابقا بالقسم) يتم حذفها أو دمجها مع الموضوع الأقدم بدون الرجوع لكاتب الموضوع 
 4-    للعضو الواحد الحق فى انشاء موضوعين فقط  فى اليوم الواحد
 5-    بالنسبة لروابط التحميل التى توضع بالقسم :​•    لا يسمح بوضع روابط لمنتديات أخرى أو روابط يعتمد التنزيل منها على التسجيل أو التصويت لمنتدى آخر . (وانما يسمح بوضع لينكات روابط أو ملفات مرفوعة على أى من مواقع رفع الملفات)​ •    عند انشاء موضوع  به رابط لا يعمل , يتم غلق الموضوع فى خلال يوم واحد (24 ساعة) اذا لم يتم تغيير الرابط الذى لا يعمل برابط آخر صحيح​

 عدم وضع الترانيم الفيديو هنا بالقسم ويتم وضعها فى القسم الخاص بها 
*المرئيات و الأفلام المسيحية* ​ 

يمنع وضع اى شرائط ترانيم قبل مرور 6 اشهر على نزولها بالمكتبات المسيحية   وعلى ابن الطاعه تحل البركة ​ 
*فريق عمل قسم الترانيم​*


----------

